# where's the cheapest place to buy opti-white tanks?



## bumcrumb (20 Jul 2010)

hi all, im so so so gutted that i missed out on andyh's 60cm opti-white as i have only just decided to go slightly bigger a tad to late.
what i want to find out is where is the cheapest place to buy a 60cm opti-white tank from?
also is it cheaper for a opti-white front only tank and is there a difference in the looks??
cheers guys oh and if your selling a rimless or opti let me know   
cheers


----------



## alzak (20 Jul 2010)

Hi

Looks like You need to get in touch with our sponsor aquariums ltd many people from our forum use their tanks me too and I'm very happy with it 

Thanks


----------



## Garuf (20 Jul 2010)

http://www.ndaquatics.co.uk/

I'll be using them next time, The door falls off my Aquariums Ltd tank all the time.


----------



## bumcrumb (20 Jul 2010)

hi guys, im talking real cheap lol.
do you know anyone who is selling one?
is there a big visual difference with the opti only front tanks?
cheers


----------



## Garuf (20 Jul 2010)

At a small size no, not really. They look cleaner cut but the actual level of transparency is barely discernible. The bigger the tank the better it is simply put. For a 2x1x1 foot tank you're just as well buying a clearseal tank and de-rimming it. Where as if you're going to be using a 2x18x18 I'd say go optiwhite as 8mm is noticeably more tainted than the 5mm used on a 2x1x1.


----------



## bumcrumb (20 Jul 2010)

yes garuf i do see how that works, i have a 1 inch thick glass coffee table and it looks almost a green/blue rather than a clear colour due to been so thick!
i dont know why but i have fell in love with andys old opti 
'to the person that brought it,,,,,,,sell it me!!! lol'


----------



## Garuf (20 Jul 2010)

That's exactly it. Andys tank was beautiful, absolutely perfect for a wabi kusa or a nano reef, optiwhite makes a difference most on the joints on small tanks where you see the glass at it's very thickest, as a front pane in my experience the difference is barely noticeable without really scrutinizing or of course looking at the join.


----------



## Piece-of-fish (21 Jul 2010)

I'd go with Garuf's sudgestion and derim a clearseal tank. They are very cheap and good quality. I've bought couple 25l versions and they are very sezy nanos once derimmed. I think you'd be safe derimming a 60l or similar size. As stated above with a small tank you wont feel such a difference.


----------



## PM (21 Jul 2010)

I have a Clearseal 12x8x8" which I bought for Â£15, very nice, but I'd like it to be 2 inches shorter (10x8x8) so it takes up less space on my desk.

I got a quote from Aquariums Ltd:

Float glass  Â£87.55
Optiwhite glass Â£96.43

Even though this includes 6mm glass and delivery, it's a bit much as Clearseal is Â£21 with deliv.


----------



## vauxhallmark (21 Jul 2010)

I got my fish shop to make me an 18 x 15 x 15 inch tank (normal glass) and due to a cock up it came with braces - I cut them off two years ago, tank is still going strong.

It's still the original set-up, but if I ever redo it I will also take all the excess silicone off (fingers crossed). It cost less than Â£30, maybe less than Â£20, I can't remember exactly.

Mark


----------



## bogwood (22 Jul 2010)

I have had small clearseal, and a hagan with black silicone. Both were great value, and served me well.
However, for me when compared to to the opti-white, non starters.

I priced some up recently, and what surpriced me was you didnt actually save that much, by just having the front glass.
At the time they were to expensive, so i opted out.

Ive not seen one done that way, but i see Andyh  tanks regular, and if only i couldÂ£Â£Â£Â£Â£Â£Â£Â£Â£Â£Â£Â£Â£.Maybe one day soon.


----------



## Celestial (22 Jul 2010)

www.acaquatics.com do custom tanks, so if you get in touch and ask for a low iron glass (aka. Optiwhite) should be able to get one, and as you look at the prices, you'll soon see how cheap they are.
Hope this helps,
Celestial.


----------



## bumcrumb (23 Jul 2010)

hi guys, thanks for all the fantastic ideas, links and help but my brother has gone and sorted me out with his new tank that he hasn't had time to do.
i brought a fluval osaka 155 from sea pets for Â£400+ and got it 3-4 days before Christmas and never set anything up till now so he said instead of buying a smaller tank for Â£Â£ i could have his for nout!!
so i guess all i can say is look out for my new blog soon!
cheers guys


----------



## PM (24 Jul 2010)

One last thing, I contacted Clearseal, and they are happy to do custom sizes and specs, they just don't deal with the public directly, so you have to ask a Clearseal distributer.

But shouldn't be a problem and I imagine the prices would be very appealing compared to the alternatives


----------



## mr. luke (27 Jul 2010)

How about buying a clearseal tank and replacing a pannel with starfire/superclear glass or what ever your local glazer sells?


----------

